# Did I just score a "Too Good To Be True" deal?



## pmjm (Oct 1, 2016)

Was searching Amazon for a 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM. Generally these go for around $800, and I've been seeing them used on eBay for between $600-$800.

Well tonight on Amazon I see a "used" one for $331.08. The description lists it as new in box, but packaging will be damaged.

Now we've all seen "too good to be true" camera and lens deals on Amazon before, these ridiculous scammers that are new Amazon merchants and want you to email them prior to ordering so they can scam you out of your money. 

But this time, it was offered by AMAZON WAREHOUSE DEALS. Wat!

It said it was backordered 'til October 8, but then fulfilled by Amazon. Needless to say, I snagged it immediately and now I have this pending order!







So what's the deal? Is this legit? Did I genuinely find a "too good to be true" deal on an L lens browsing Amazon at 3:30 in the morning?


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 1, 2016)

I did just search Amazon for used copies of the 100L macro, but the least expensive one was $675, and Warehouse Deals, Inc. wasn't the seller in any of the 5 pages of used listings.

There's probably a way to search for a seller on Amazon, and pull up their seller profile from there, but I couldn't find it quickly.

At any rate, I'm 95% confident that Warehouse Deals Inc. isn't the same as Amazon Warehouse Deals.

I'd blame it on your late-night browsing. If I were in your shoes, I'd cancel the order immediately, and make sure you get your money back. (Hopefully, your card hasn't been charged yet!). Good luck!


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 1, 2016)

I would take my chance too. Perhaps there's some confusion about the L vs non-L version. Either way it's very easy to return things to Amazon. Maybe you get lucky and the L at non-L price.


----------



## pmjm (Oct 1, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> At any rate, I'm 95% confident that Warehouse Deals Inc. isn't the same as Amazon Warehouse Deals.



I searched my purchase history and I have indeed done business with Warehouse Deals Inc before. I think they are the same! But I also could not find any other instances of the lens that cheap.



sunnyVan said:


> I would take my chance too. Perhaps there's some confusion about the L vs non-L version. Either way it's very easy to return things to Amazon. Maybe you get lucky and the L at non-L price.



This was my thought, I made the purchase using Amazon's checkout system, so if something goes wrong, they're REALLY good about returns and refunds.

Fingers crossed! I'll update this post if and when something shows up at my doorstep (or if it doesn't).


----------



## geekpower (Oct 1, 2016)

good luck

https://www.reddit.com/r/amazon/comments/44jayw/be_careful_with_purchases_from_amazon_warehouse/


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2016)

Headache!


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh now that I read your post again, I would agree that warehouse deal, inc is not the same as amazon warehouse deal. More importantly, is it fulfilled by Amazon? If so, it should be relatively safe and easy to return. If it's fulfilled by warehouse deal, inc, then I'd say you're taking a much bigger risk. 




pmjm said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > At any rate, I'm 95% confident that Warehouse Deals Inc. isn't the same as Amazon Warehouse Deals.
> ...


----------



## pmjm (Oct 3, 2016)

It IS fulfilled by Amazon, is set to use 2-day Amazon Prime shipping and will still let me change my shipping method. 

If I go back into my purchase history, I can see I've done business with them before and I remember it being Amazon Warehouse Deals. That Wireless Charger is currently on my desk happily charging up my Galaxy S7.

Here's hoping!!!


----------



## pwp (Oct 3, 2016)

"Too good to be true" deals do actually happen from time to time. I remember a few years ago skimming through Gumtree and seeing an ad for a mint 24-70 f/2.8 MkI for $500 or offer, ten minutes drive from home. The ad had been up for just a few minutes. I made contact and went straight there with cash. It looked like a messy divorce situation with all sorts of stuff priced to sell very quickly. The 24-70 f/2.8 MkI was never much of a lens in my experience, but I turned it around fairly quickly and more than doubled my money. 

That was a one-off. I don't hang around eBay or Gumtree, it's a bit of a waste of life! ;D But I'm sure there are plenty of people with too much time on their hands who check in 20 times a day looking for that "too good to be true" buy. 

It's usually a case of buyer-beware. "Too good to be true" can often have an unexpected sting in it's tail!

-pw


----------



## timmy_650 (Oct 3, 2016)

I got 100L for about the same price. But it was a local deal site. I think they could tell the difference between the L and non L.


----------



## pmjm (Oct 6, 2016)

It came! A week earlier than expected. It is legitimately Amazon Warehouse Deals, and I did indeed get a "too good to be true" price of $331.08 for a 100mm f/2.8L Macro.

This album covers my first 10 minutes with it.


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow congratulations. Lucky you.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 6, 2016)

How could even Amazon have a "Crystal Ball" letting them know they will have this new in box lens with damaged packaging in their warehouse deals section... so place it on back order in advance?

Maybe they bought a salvage truckload of lenses from a salvage dealer and are waiting for the load to get there. Lucky you!

Hope you get your lens. 



pmjm said:


> Was searching Amazon for a 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM. Generally these go for around $800, and I've been seeing them used on eBay for between $600-$800.
> 
> Well tonight on Amazon I see a "used" one for $331.08. The description lists it as new in box, but packaging will be damaged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 6, 2016)

pmjm said:


> It came! A week earlier than expected. It is legitimately Amazon Warehouse Deals, and I did indeed get a "too good to be true" price of $331.08 for a 100mm f/2.8L Macro.
> 
> This album covers my first 10 minutes with it.



WOW! Deal of the century!


----------

